# BlackRose iEvo



## Rob Fisher (23/11/21)

High-speed delivery from Malaysia with DHL. The BlackRose iEvo is an interesting setup in that it comes with its own special RTA and the voltage drop with it is amazing! I have had to go down to 21 watts with the same coil as I normally vape at 28 watts! This boggled me until the modder mentioned to me to drop my wattage because of the lack of voltage drop when using the integrated RTA.

Installing a coil was a piece of cake and the way he has done the posts with a bar to secure the coil legs is excellent! I didn't wick enough on my first try and got some leakage but a pic from the modder showed me I needed a dash more wicking! We are good to go.

It comes with four airflow pins and a ring on the pin to change airflow as well as an airflow ring on the exterior so you can dial in the airflow to perfection. It's a restricted direct lung RTA.

And then it had a 22mm and a 24mm catch cup you can add to take normal RTA's... very clever design!

The workmanship is spot on and perfect in every way! The mod is beautiful and very comfortable! It's a DNA60. This is probably the most expensive setup I own but am very happy with the purchase!

OK time to go play with my new setup!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (23/11/21)

I know you’re used to reading (and hearing) this, but…

whoah!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/21)

I am amazed at the fact I run the iEvo at 21 watts! Gonna be great for battery life as well!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

